# Thoughts on the 2012 Transition TR-450?



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't find much info on the 2012 model. My large frame in the raw color arrives tomorrow and I'm so excited. 

How does the bike stack up against other high end bikes such as the v10 or M9? Would you even consider the TR-450 "high end"? I was so close to getting the 951, before I finally pulled the trigger on the 450. Hope I made the right choice. 

One thing I saw that kind of had me concerned was that it has a low BB height. Will I have any issues clearing big things like rocks and roots?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

In the last 2 years I have tested 5 of the best bikes out the.
Santa Cruz V-10
Canfield Jedi
Transition TR450
Banshee Legend MKII
Zerode G-1

The TR was a very nimble bike. Easy to hop around on the trail. The BB was not all that low. I wouldn't worry about it. I ran our test bike at 64 degrees the whole time.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

All I know about the tr450 is that is looks BADASS!


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

I've ridden all the above bikes except for the zerode...also ridden an m9, 951, demo, glory. The only bike i've seemed to enjoy more has been the banshee, but not by much. I would expect the 450 to last longer. It's just a super fun and nimble bike. You won't be disappointed


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

I rode one last year and absolutely loved it. I was going to buy one but found a better deal on a 303 RDH so that's what I'm on now. Can't say anything bad about the TR450.


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

Cool thanks guys. The frame actually arrived today, and I went to see it. Its sexy. 

Its killing me I have to wait to tomorrow to pick it up.


----------



## rideut (Dec 10, 2008)

Post pics.......


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll definitely post pics when I get it built tomorrow. Right now I've got white Azonic 420 platforms, and a black Kore bar. I'm thinking the silver/white frame will look sick with red bars and red pedals. What do you guys think? 

Or stick with the white pedals?


----------



## rideut (Dec 10, 2008)

Go w/red.


----------



## swiftgiftslick (Mar 23, 2012)

this bike is pretty solid


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Makes me more eager to get mine but it won't be soon enough. Just got my fork (888 RC3) ordered and am gonna run them this season on my 7point and then move everything over to the 450 next tax return season. Keep me posted on how the ride is.


----------



## bkboom123 (Jun 30, 2011)

Def want to see this bike built up....any chance you can post pics with build kit and final weight? I am in the marked for a new frame mid-season so I am trying to get economical and Light Weight ideas


----------



## Debruz (Apr 17, 2012)

thoughts on this vs Norco Aurum or devinci wilson?


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

I will post pics of the built bike tomorrow night. I guess I'll try to weigh it somehow by balancing it on my bathroom digital scale. 

Keep in mind though, that all the parts, except the new pedals and bar, are coming off my Airborne Taka, so its not an official Transition build kit. 

Its going to basically be an 888 RV fork, Avid Juicy 3 brakes, an e-thirteen LG1 chainguide, and a 2012 Fox RC4 shock with the kashima coat. Not a super high end parts-build, but its the frame that really matters, right? 

Besides, I plan on upgrading my fork to the '12 888 Evo v2, which supposedly is a huge upgrade over the RV, which is hard to imagine because my RV feels like butter and performs great right now. It just lacks a lot of adjust-ability. It has rebound, but thats all I use anyways.


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

rswitz said:


> I will post pics of the built bike tomorrow night. I guess I'll try to weigh it somehow by balancing it on my bathroom digital scale.
> 
> Keep in mind though, that all the parts, except the new pedals and bar, are coming off my Airborne Taka, so its not an official Transition build kit.
> 
> ...


Not bad, the frame and the suspension is the biggest things. I don't know what kind of deal you found on the 2012 888. I would get last years EVO ti for 995.00 from go-ride and spend the extra money to upgrade your brakes. If the juicy 3 works for you then ignore what I said.


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright guys, she's all built. And she's sexy.


​
​
Everything is fine except one little thing. The rear shock is making a slight knocking sound upon compression. The sound occurs on the first part of the travel, right when I sit on the seat.

It is also making a squeaky noise when I bounce on it.

I'm guessing this is because its a brand new shock and needs to break in, but is this normal?

Thanks.

[Edit] Ok, I think I figured out what that knocking sound was. I'm pretty sure its that top part of the chainguide, right above the chainring, hitting the front of the chainstay as the suspension compresses. I know this because there is a small dirty spot on the chainstay right where the point of contact is, along with a small chip. I cleaned the area completely, and bounced on the bike again. The same spot became dirty again. I don't think this will be a huge issue down the trail, because the chip is only very slight, and cannot go any deeper since after it hits, it just keeps going down further past it.

But I may be wrong. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Khartik (Nov 16, 2011)

Typical problem on Transitions. The sleeve side of the shock mount bolt is too long, causing it to bottom out on the sleeve before it is all the way tight. Solution = shave some material off of the sleeve side until it tightens down normally without clunking.


----------



## bkboom123 (Jun 30, 2011)

two things buddy, tilt that seat upward more......and like i said before, the 2012 evo is such a worthy upgrade, like night and day with that fork on there.....I know this because i still ride Taka, even though its heavily altered. Sick looking bike though, happy riding


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

lol I didn't notice how funny the seat looked until you mentioned it. Thanks. 

BTW I found a 2012 888 evo v2 new on eBay for $775. Seems like a good deal. My bank account is pretty much drained from this purchase, but that will for sure be my next one.


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

Your chainguide needs to be rotated clockwise. It will put more tension on your chain and you'll stop hitting the top part of the chainguide. Also i don't know if your done securing your cablehousing. I wouldn't put the cablehousing on the outside of the chainstay, either put on top or bottom. Your shoe could catch it and pull it, or put a chainstay protector over it.


----------



## SOCAL_STINKY (Oct 2, 2005)

Chainstay has internal cable routing. I would also tame some of the other cables. Rotate your chainguide as mentioned above. Then go ride her hard...


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

I appreciate the suggestions. I actually did not build the bike, I had the LBS do it for me. But fixing the cable routing and rotating the chainguide is easy right?


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd be hesitant to trust that LBS further if the chainguide isn't on right and they ran your cable like that. Rookies!


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

ruppguts said:


> I'd be hesitant to trust that LBS further if the chainguide isn't on right and they ran your cable like that. Rookies!


Agree, if I worked in a shop I would be ashamed to send that out the door. 
For the chainguide, you might get lucky and just need to back off the three bolts that attaches the chainguide to the bottom bracket tabs. Then just rotate the chainguide, if there is room in the slots. If there is no room then you will have to take the crankarm off to change the setting. Go to the e-thirteen website and look at the instructions, it will explain it better.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

A bike shop is responsible for that cable routing!?!? Wow. 

As for fixing it, it's not too hard but if you want to take advantage of the internal routing for the derailleur you'll have to undo the cable from the derailleur and then retune it after putting it back on. Also be sure to attach the rear brake cable in a few more spots down the frame, don't want it flopping around.


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

Would it be reasonable to go back to that shop and ask them to rotate the chainguide and redo the cable routing? I should not have to pay for this since I already paid them to build the bike, and they clearly did not do a complete job, right? 

Whats worse is they are an official Transition dealer, and they can't even do a thorough job on a TR-450.

All the bike shops in my area either suck or are dedicated road bike shops. F***.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Ya i would think it would be reasonable to ask that. I mean, the bike is meant for internal cable routing and its just zip tied to the outside! Maybe they had there newbie mechanic work on it. But even if thats the case, they shouldnt have let it out the door without checking everything first.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, absolutely go back to shop and have them fix the cables.

However, the brake hoses are understandable as the brakes would need to be re-bled. If I was working on the bike I would have called to ask if you would like the hoses trimmed down for an additional $80 (yes, $40 per hydro brake...insane).


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Just wow at that bike build by ur lbs! Just wow, WTF! I'd ask for the $$$ back and just do it yourself f those guys!

I had a knock on my tranny too. You just need to snug the shock bolt down HARD.


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

I must also say that's a terrible cable routing job.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

1st --- how to build a Tr450 the right way --

Video - Pinkbike.com

2nd -- Tr250's are also sweet!!!


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

speaking of sexy


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

Is the TR450 really that big of an upgrade over the Taka? I know its a much higher quality frame, but as far as technology and design goes, there both single pivots. 

The 450 does seem to pedal a lot better than the Taka, and feels more responsive and nimble, but how is this achieved in a suspension design that is not too far different (I think) than the single pivot Taka?


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

rswitz said:


> I appreciate the suggestions. I actually did not build the bike, I had the LBS do it for me. But fixing the cable routing and rotating the chainguide is easy right?


are you seriously asking if thats going to be easy or not? you just bought a tr450 and you are unsure about how to swap cables and adjust a chainguide..... the 2012 prophecies must be correct with what this world is coming too.


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

Shut the hell up dick. I can buy whatever bike I want. Since when does mechanical knowledge dictate what kind of bike you can have? 

I guess if you can't do an oil change yourself, you shouldn't be allowed to own a Ferrari. 

Pfft. Loser.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

rswitz said:


> Is the TR450 really that big of an upgrade over the Taka? I know its a much higher quality frame, but as far as technology and design goes, there both single pivots.
> 
> The 450 does seem to pedal a lot better than the Taka, and feels more responsive and nimble, but how is this achieved in a suspension design that is not too far different (I think) than the single pivot Taka?


that has always been my question with the transitions. love the bikes and people seem to really like the way they ride (not that a single pivot can't ride nice) but i think i would have a hard time paying boutique prices for a single pivot designed frame??? please convince otherwise...

pv


----------



## Thaumaturge (Feb 25, 2006)

ak pura vida said:


> that has always been my question with the transitions. love the bikes and people seem to really like the way they ride (not that a single pivot can't ride nice) but i think i would have a hard time paying boutique prices for a single pivot designed frame??? please convince otherwise...
> 
> pv


Here are a few brands that people pay big bucks for that offer single pivots:
Santa Cruz
Yeti
Morewood
Orange

I suspect I could be happy with any of those (or a Transition), whereas I didn't love the suspension feel of my Giant Reign, with its relatively complicated suspension; and it wasn't much cheaper than a boutique bike.


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

I know that there are plenty of other brands that rely on a single pivot suspension as well, but I would also like to know what is actually different about the suspension between a Blindside and a Taka.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes sir, def go back and have the shop fix it all up. Its not a cheap bike , so it shouldn't be put together half a$$ed. You payed them for a service, service was done improper , and if your young maybe bring in someone with you thats older so nobody trys to man handle you in the shop . GL


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

I was asking myself that also. But from reading these threads there is a single pivot and a linkage driven single pivot. The yeti, morewood and also the transition TR's use a linkage driven single pivot. I wouldn't compare all single pivot together. Yes they all probaly share the brake jack issue. I would say the leverage curve of the Tr450 is more thought out then the taka. 

Anyways you just bought a TR450, enjoy the ride. I wish I had that frame. If you feel guilty about it I'll trade you my scythe with a new CCDB and a small roll of cash in the head tube for your Tr450.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

M & K BICYCLES ENTERPRISES CO., LTD.-Free Ride-Bicycle Frames, Suspension Frames for Bicycles include, Cross Country, Free Ride, Down Hill, BMX , Dirt Jump, Tandem , Enduro, 29", Road , Cyclo

How about an MK? Wonder how Transition feels having their frame cloned!


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

#1 - Take that bike back to the shop and tell them what a sh*t job that did on the build...I can't believe they sent that out the door. 

#2 - I don't know what your budget is but upgrade those brakes ASAP! I have juicy 3's on my DJ and you need something with more stopping power on a DH bike for sure...more bike weight and more speed and more heat on the rotors. 

#3 - Ride that thing like you stole it and enjoy it!!


----------



## Thaumaturge (Feb 25, 2006)

Teqtonik said:


> I know that there are plenty of other brands that rely on a single pivot suspension as well, but I would also like to know what is actually different about the suspension between a Blindside and a Taka.


Fair question, and I don't know the answer. Pivot placement can make a all the difference to a single pivot, so if there's a noticible difference in ride quality that would be the first thought that comes to mind. The shock can also make a huge difference.

This next part is not directly in response to your question, but since we're talking about the perceived value difference between high-end and budget bikes I think it's relevant. There is a lot that goes into the price of a bike beyond the actual bike itself.

1. Does the brand sponsor a racing team? If so, they're paying those people, and in return, they are getting top level feedback on how to make their frames better. That adds to both the cost and the quality of the frame.
2. You have to consider whether they're supporting a network of local shops or just selling direct over the Internet. It costs money to have people manning the phones, going out to the shops, putting on product knowledge sessions, and that sort of thing. It all serves to (generally) enhance the buyer's experience, but it costs money.
3. Does the company sponsor any events? Again, good for the community and good for brand recognition, but not free.
4. What about the designers? In-house CAD guys, or someone who picks a frame from a catalogue? Assuming that someone in-house is designing the frames, this means that the company has to send a rep over to wherever the frames are welded (probably Taiwan) to oversee the layout and quality control. Again, not cheap.
5. This one is a little subtle, but are there any "gravy" bikes in the lineup that subsidise the higher-end ones? What I mean is, with a global company (e.g., Trek, Giant, Specialized) they sell A LOT of low end bikes to people who view bikes as a tool. They don't have to invest a lot in the sale of those bikes, so they're almost like free money (er, relatively speaking). Those bikes subsidise the high-end bikes that we are all so passionate about. A boutique brand doesn't have those bikes (often because the guys that work at these companies are so passionate they have no interest in low-end stuff), so they don't have that revenue stream. They then have to make more on their high-end bikes just to break even.
6. I know we're talking about frames, but when you consider complete bikes, the little guy doesn't have the same buying power as the global brand, so can't offer the same pricing on build kits.
7. I could go on and on (and it seems I have :eekster, but the same principles apply all the way throughout the organization right down to things like printed letterhead and envelopes. Everything a company does to make their bikes better or increase their brand perception or awareness costs money, which ultimately the consumer pays for. Oftentimes, it's worth it if only to support the cool guys that made the effort to produce an amazing-looking bike and put it under some of the fastest people in the sport.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

cg on the new frame 

Yes get cables fixed.

next upgrade, better brakes, juicy 3s, are ok, but underwhelming for DH.

If your on a budget, new Shimano SLX are great with 203 mm Rotors.

Or since the new Saint group came out pick up some used M810 saint brakes (they will be worlds better)

Personally i think the SLX group is the babyjesus of cheap reliable parts for bikers on a budget.

I do use X9 XO or saint on my own now, but have used SLX on older builds and tbh, the diff is not that big - im just a tart with bikeparts


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Thaumaturge, thanks for the post. I got a lesson in that this weekend actually. I have been trying to sell my BMC Trailfox01 for a while now, and a few local bike shops was sponsoring a trail race/swap meet about 80 miles away. I loaded up and sat there for 3 hours right next to a Specialized Epic 29er. Everyone in the race was riding one of the big four store brands (trek, specialized, cannondale, gary fisher) aside from one older Turner, a couple Niners, a Fuji, and a VooDoo. Everyone was gaga over the epic 29er and the only person that took more than 15 seconds to look at my bike was the guy riding the Turner. Needless to say, it didn't sell. 

The main thing I liked about the Blindside was the adjustable rear travel, and that the frame seemed pretty much bombproof. Then I was reading reviews and noticed that they had added a brace as a fix for brake jack. For whatever reason, that kinda soured the Blindside for me. Once all the coverage from Sea Otter started to show up, I started looking into the Norco Truax. The Truax 2 is in the same price range, spec'd with a Totem and good parts all around, and I had been really hoping to find a good Horst Link bike. The hydroforming on the frame is beautiful too, whereas the blindside seemed like more of a workhorse. The only bad thing, the nearest Norco dealer to eastern North Carolina is 5 and a half hours away, and would have to order that bike for me. The Blindside I could order online. Again, thanks for your post.


----------



## BeanDawg (Jan 9, 2012)

Transition TR450


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

austinb89 said:


> are you seriously asking if thats going to be easy or not? you just bought a tr450 and you are unsure about how to swap cables and adjust a chainguide..... the 2012 prophecies must be correct with what this world is coming too.


hey give him a break, we all start somewhere. Some people just want it done right. Plus hes supporting his local bike shops 

be nice :nono:


----------



## Thaumaturge (Feb 25, 2006)

Teqtonik said:


> Thaumaturge, thanks for the post. <snip>.


You're very welcome  I'm not currently in the industry at all, but I got a bit of it a couple summers ago. Right now I'm in the midst of establishing a new computer sales and service store in our small town, so it has been shocking how much effort and expense goes into the presentation. Ultimately it will be worth it, but it means that we cannot sell low-end computers because we can't even touch the big guys on price. The same principles seem to apply to every industry, and especially bikes.

Unfortunately, in this age of Internet sales it seems that it takes a lot of work and an equal measure of luck to sell a used bike, no matter how good. Good luck with it!


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

rswitz said:


> Shut the hell up dick. I can buy whatever bike I want. Since when does mechanical knowledge dictate what kind of bike you can have?
> 
> I guess if you can't do an oil change yourself, you shouldn't be allowed to own a Ferrari.
> 
> Pfft. Loser.


Okay you know i wasn't going to retaliate but this seems like tooooo much fun, sorry moderators.

Hey its okay I remember when I acted like a six year old on an ONLINE FORUM. And to take you to school young child, the oil change procedure for a Ferrari depending upon the model type can be very simple, almost as simple as a Honda Civic, but you wouldn't know that because you probably can't tell a hex wrench from a philips head screwdriver.

Sadly your comparison of an oil change on a Ferrari is nowhere near related to the ease of putting a cable housing through a pre-drilled hole on your bike's chainstay's and rotating a chain guide around the bottom bracket. But you actually walked your brand new build outside the shop that disgraced that beautiful frame and thought the work they did was okay ( not to mention paid for it(FOOL).....newbier dooberie dock, this kid spent $2,500 on a frame, and didn't event get an adequate job.....

More importantly the reason why you purchase higher ends downhill/fr rigs is so you can adjust, and tune the ride to your likings, but go ahead and slap your wiener against the frame till it you think your Mike Kindrade and then bust your load. PC IM OUT.

Posers gonna pose 4 life.


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't come here claiming to know anything about bike mechanics. And as for the Ferrari example I used, I could have used any type of car. The point would be the same, but clearly you missed it. 

I never asked why people buy high end frames in general, so that argument was invalid. 

You spew out all this irrelevant BS about cars, my assumed knowledge of screwdrivers, and Mike Kindrade, and call me the poser? 

Cool.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

austinb89 said:


> Okay you know i wasn't going to retaliate but this seems like tooooo much fun, sorry moderators.


should have stayed with your initial intuition and not said anything...


----------

